
N.Y. Governor Cuomo Signs Bill to Fine Illegal Airbnb Hosts - abduhl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-21/n-y-governor-cuomo-signs-bill-to-fine-illegal-airbnb-hosts
======
xname2
Next step is to fine freelance / self-employed workers. How dare you work on
your own? You are hurting yourself and others!

